# Look whats turned up in our town



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

The Mallard turned up on Thursday for a weekends celebration of the 75th anniversary of setting the speed record at 126mph in 1936,and this record still stands today,it was set about 3 miles from Grantham,theres a big party in the station all weekend and its free,you can go on the footplate if you queue.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

now there is something to polish.:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

great pic bigbro.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a picture of me on the footplate of that from when I was a kid and we busted the museum in York. Cracking engineering masterpiece! :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I watched a documentary about that the other day. I think it was called giant moves or something like that. Bringing it over from America along with another one


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Seen her brother the Sir Nigel Gresley under power on The North Yorks Moors Railway at Grosmont.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Had Bittern pass me whilst out on track one day, what a sight these things are.


----------

